
VC Due Diligence Question re: co-founder's history - scottishhills12
Hey YC community,<p>Long story short, our co-founder got canned from his first job because of a few overtime dinners that weren&#x27;t eligible for reimbursement (one of those jobs that make you work 90 hrs a week), and a lot of companies are getting really strict about it. He&#x27;s talented no doubt, but im worried this could be a thorn when we&#x27;re fundraising w&#x2F; investors. Does anyone have any insight into how big of a deal this might be, and whether this would derail our process? Would they care a lot about something like this? His performance at the job was excellent and there are references to  back that up.<p>Thanks team, any help would be appreciated
======
wikibob
Absolutely nobody will care.

